# Selle Italia Flite and 595 ISP



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Any issues with Selle Italia Flite and the 595 integrated seat post? I see that the newer version of Flite saddles have rails which are more oval, or higher than they are wide. I guess what I'm saying is that they are not round.

Many thanks.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't worry. It works fine:thumbsup:


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

*That's nice!*

Many thanks.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Tumppi said:


> Don't worry. It works fine:thumbsup:


Glad to know this as my saddle of choice is the 2008 Selle Italia Max Flite and the rails are much thicker-taller, etc than a "normal" saddle rail.

Thanks!

Steve


----------

